# Building in Cork Direct Labour



## aocon (21 Sep 2005)

I am looking to build a story and a half in west Cork and I am just looking for any general advice on the rough price it would cost for something around 2000 to 2500 sq ft. This would be excluding furnishing and landscaping etc.

Also would people recomment using the timber frame?

Would i need someone to run the building and organising of the direct labour?


----------



## z102 (21 Sep 2005)

Since you seem to be a novice in the building trade - no insult -  I answer your second question first : Yes. You need some one to help you .

Timber frame : 20 % of all homes build in Ireland are already timber frame homes . This number is on the increase , concrete block usage- in relation to the total number of newly build homes - is on the decline . 
One major mistake with many timber frame homes build in Ireland is that they want to look like concrete homes , esp. in Kerry . The mass- the heavy material - has to be on the inside of the building for economical reasons i.e. to reduce heating costs.
We have here on AAM a special chapter about building ," Homes.....  " . Check the frequently asked questions there , I'm sure you will find plenty of information there.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Sep 2005)

Hi,

These links may be of some help:

[broken link removed]
http://www.iaosb.com/

These AAM key posts from AAM Homes and Gardens key posts might help:

Good building books for Ireland (note the Cork Co. Council recommendation)

Timber frame homes

Another but not key post:

Self-build cost per sq. ft.

The [broken link removed] to house rebuilding insurance might be useful for guide purposes.

I think this is the section of AAM that Heinbloed referred to Self-build links from AAM Key Posts Mortgages and Home Buying Section.

Best of luck with the work.


----------



## Builder (21 Sep 2005)

Building in Donegal, blockwork for house and garage, 2700sq ft. total was 10,000 cash.

Plumber including oil burner and underfloor heating quoted 10,000
Roofer and carpenter quoted 17000
PVC windows and doors 14000
Electrician 10000 incl. chasing and supply of downlighters, my spec was higher than the norm.
Natural slate, I need 8000 approx. and price is varying between 1.70 - 2.50 ea excl VAT
I took out self build insurance with Wright insurance, they were the cheapest at 3000

These are the only prices I have at the moment, hope they help.


----------



## Bamhan (22 Sep 2005)

I am building by direct labour in North Cork, house size is 2250 square feet.
Block work was a euro a block, excluding dead work, of which we had loads. 
Stone to front of house, 58 square metres was 7200.
Wiring, 5000
windows 10500
One off front door and surround 2800
Roof labour 5,500
22000 plastering
We reckon we will build ours (excluding extras for interiors) and landscaping for roughly 180000
Things like the kitchens are very subjective.
Our stairs alone is costing 12,000


----------



## LouthMan (22 Sep 2005)

Hi Bamhan and Builder

What do you reckon you will finish your house for ?

Thanks
LM


----------



## aocon (22 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the Info Bamhan, sounds roughly about what I was thinking.


----------



## Builder (22 Sep 2005)

Sorry but that is all the prices I have at present


----------

